# Kubota at25 tiller...no gas to carb



## STEVE DANISH (Apr 23, 2010)

My Kubotoa AT25 tiller is not getting gas to the carb....the gas is running freely thru the feed line...but the float bowl is not filling up. The float is moving freely I have removed the carb and soaked it in carb cleaner with adjustment needles removed and blew out all orfices with compressed air...
the tiller still wont start because the carb is not getting gas....
please help ....


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF :wave:

With the gas off and carb back in place, remove the bowl after you place a container to catch any gas that comes out. Turn on the gas.

Any gas come out now?

BG


----------



## STEVE DANISH (Apr 23, 2010)

Nope...no gas...


----------



## STEVE DANISH (Apr 23, 2010)

the gas tank was cleaned and new fuel added...the fuel line is clear and gas flows freely but when the fuel line is attached to the carb ( the brass fitting is just pressed in) no gas goes to the bowl...
should I prime the bowl with gas and then put it on the carb inorder to get it started?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Just going my experience with B&S/Tecumseh small enigines...
One of 2 things may have happened.

First, using compressed air the rubber seat may have been push out of place.
Make it is seated correctly.

Also if you left the seat in while it was in carb cleaner, the carb cleaner swelled the tiny hole shut. 

BG


----------



## STEVE DANISH (Apr 23, 2010)

thankyou Geek...I will look into it and update later.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

We will be here

BG


----------



## STEVE DANISH (Apr 23, 2010)

WelL Geek...I ran a small wire thru the gas channel to make sure it was opened....I now have gas to the carb !!! But...I guess the wire nicked the rubber seat on the fuel inlet valve under the float and now the carb is over flowing like crazy!!!
I cant seem to find any Kubota dealers who still sell small tillers and so I guess finding a carb rebuild kit for this tiller is gonna be a chore....
perhaps thier lawn mower carb kits will work??? any idea ??
I have read that all small engine carb setting are about the same so maybe
the carbs are the same???


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Yes, you are probably need to find a carb rebuild kit. I have no info Kubota engines/suppliers.

BG


----------



## STEVE DANISH (Apr 23, 2010)

Geek...thank you for your help. I fond a KUBOTA parts dealer called 
GOLDEN EAGLE and ordered a new fuel valve that fits under the float.
I think it will fix the prolem..


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Let us know how you made out.

BG


----------



## STEVE DANISH (Apr 23, 2010)

Geek...the fuel valve arrived yesterday and the engine now runs...but it is running at full speed and I have no throttle adjustment. I guess I will have to adjust the the idle air mixture needle......
I am a HAPPY camper except for the fact that the parts company
" GOLDEN EAGLE" charged me $8.50 to ship the one ounce of parts 70 miles UPS,,,,,,,," WHY couldnt they have sent the parts to me in a small envelope for .75 cents???" I will deal with another company next time....one with reasonable shipping rates, Thank you so much for your Help !
I have now learned Not to leave fuel in the tiller over the winter....
I had to learn the HARD way..........................................


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I always leave my stuff will fuel in them in off season , but I always use a "Fuel Stabilizer" added to the gas before storage.

Adjusting the mixture screws will not solve, most likely, the high speed problem you have, but worth a shot.

BG


----------



## STEVE DANISH (Apr 23, 2010)

I have determined that I cant actually remember how the throttle linkage
goes back together....this is what is causing the throttle problems...
I will tinker with it some more and hopefully get it to throttle correctly...
ant worst I will have to buy a Service manual ! thanks again GEEK !


----------



## STEVE DANISH (Apr 23, 2010)

Hmmmm.....cant seem to get the throttle to hold full throttle....it keeps bouncing back to idle and then again to full throttle....I have mess with the linkage enough to say " I now think I will BUY the workshop manual"
and see how it is supposed to be assembled ! ! ! ! 
found a manual on ebay for $20......sure hope it has a photo of the governor 
assembly......for now I am going to jam a wedge in the works to hold the throttle open So I can Get My Garden tilled !!!!!

I now realize that a workshop manual is a Necessary Tool I cant live without........sigh.....but I have tinkered with this tiller for a week now...and am still Befuddled......Oh well....its now running good enough to till the garden once I wedge the govenor open at full throttle.


----------



## STEVE DANISH (Apr 23, 2010)

well...I bought the manual on ebay and am Very disappionted. There is no explaination of how the governer linkage is supposed to be attached,,,,,,,
and the pics are long distance black and white.....
$25 down the tubes !....and back to square one......


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Sorry to hear that you may have got ripped off. I have an old B&S manual, for B&S and it is excellent quality.

I sounds like maybe you got a bootleg copy.

BG


----------

